

Ask HN: What are the best free email services, what do you use? - vonklaus

I have a gmail account, but need to get a new address. I have literally $0.00 dollars, so unfortunately, paying is not an option right now. What free email services do you use.
======
subudeepak
What kind of email account do you need ?

> For disposable addresses you have mailinator.com

> For normal ids, there are quite a lot from mail.com .. or you could go to
> yahoo or outlook ...

> Your ISP must have provided you an id to you too.

All of them work.

~~~
vonklaus
I need a general purpose email. I am about to sign up an IRC nick. Not sure if
I actually have to retain the address so I am hesitant to use guerilla mail
etc?

------
Nadya
cock.li

I'm immature and it's fun to give out the email over the phone sometimes.

